

The History of `import this` in Python - sumeeta
http://www.wefearchange.org/2010/06/import-this-and-zen-of-python.html

======
mscarborough
I did not know about this.

It would be a nice thing to add to 'Learning Python' (unless I missed it), and
to some web Python howtos. It gets the point across.

------
nailer
(tongue in cheek) There's no if __name__ == '__main__'. This doesn't seem
pychecker / GSG compliant - importing a module shouldn't run anything. And how
do they unit test an entire module?

